# Early Miscarriage/Chemical Pregnancy any hope for the future??



## Kim1977 (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi Ladies

I just found out that my 2nd cycle has ended with an early miscarriage/chemical pregnancy.  Bascially I ended having a 3WW as if 2 weeks wasn't enough!!  My hcg was 41 on OTD which was 11dpt so I was told that something started to happen ie the cells divided and the embies started to implant but something wasn't right so they stopped.

I just wanted to know if others have experienced this before but got a BFP in a subsequant cycle?  I just need hope that is will work one day.

Thanks
Kim xxx


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Kim i have had 2 early mcs and now i am pregnant.  Please don't give up hope hun


----------



## Kim1977 (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi mimi

thanks so much it means so much to me knowing that it may happen one day.  

We are thinking of trying a FET to give my ovaries a bit of a rest.  Then if that doesn't work go for another fresh cycle in the summer/autumn.

Kim xxx


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Kim 

I never managed to get any frosties, but i have a friend who had 5 neg cycles and on her one and only fet she got pregnant.

Best of luck darl

Michelle


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Hi Kim  

A similar thing happened to me on my first cycle, I got pregnant with a hcg level of  59 (13days past ec). Like you my 2ww turned into 3ww as further bloods showed the levels not doubling as they should.

You're not alone    It does seem to be quite common. Lots of ladies on here have had chemical pregnancies/early miscarriages but have gone onto have succesful pregnancies later.

GOOD LUCK!!!! with your fet      

xxx


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

same happened to me hun, i had a chemical pregnancy from my fresh cycle, i tested positive then started bleeding withing a couple of days of OTD   This cycle was a FET and i am now 32 weeks pregnant with twins!! There is usually no reason for it hun and definately no reason why next time your embie/s will stay put     

good luck

Julia
xxxx


----------



## Kim1977 (Sep 23, 2009)

Thank you all for your words of support and encourgaement.  You don't know how much it helps me to know there are others who have experienced the same as me.  I felt like a freak of nature but now I know it's not me and just that it wasn't right.  Have my appointment with the consultant on 25th so will be asking lots of questions then. 

Hopefully I will be back on FF but not this thread!

Kim xxx


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Kim

Hi last year i had an ectopic pg (natural) and an early miscarrage after my first icsi cycle.  I have just had ec for my second icsi and the consultants are just as confident as before.  If anything they said that it was a good sign that i had managed to get pg and that sometimes pgs just don't progress.  Good luck to you and keep your spirits high. ccc


----------



## ✿Penny✿ (Mar 30, 2006)

Sorry to jump in...hope you don't mind me asking.
I have just had my second biochemical pregnancy.
The clinic says this happens but not that common so now I am concerned...are there any tests they can do to find out why this is happening & if so what could be the cause & treatment.
Many thanks xxxx


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Penny 

With miscarrage clinics only normally test after 3 miscarrages, but i am unsure about biochemical best to ask them.


----------



## Klingon Princess (May 10, 2007)

GP wont refer you to a mc clinic until 3m/cs.  however, if you ask nicely your gp can do alot of the blood tests for you.  In particular, ask for the level 1 immune tests... you'll find a list on the immune board.. stuff like factor V leiden, thrombophilia/thrombotic panel etc.. I just found out through those tests that my blood is clotting too quickly so Ive been told to take clexane all the way through the pregnancy if I ever get that elusive bfp.


----------



## Bree (Mar 21, 2007)

I had 3 m/cs and 2 chem pregs. I was referred to m/c clinic. They did a hysteroscopy and removed a polyp. They did some blood tests and found out I had extra clotty blood, (factor V leiden mutation). So I had another go with aspirin/clexane/steroids. I have got a bfp and hcg is rising this time phew. Not out of woods yet though!

There seem to be a few theories why pregnancies dont progress;
1) bad luck!!
2) embryos had genetic mistakes in them and werent viable.
3) extra clotty blood causing mini clots whilst embryo trying to establish blood supply
4) your bodies immune system attacking embryos.
5) something abnormal about womb lining such as huge multiple fibroids etc.(small fibroids dont matter)

Chem pregs are classed as early pregnancy loss so you need 3 before NHS will check things out. Or go private. Most fertility clinincs know what tests to do.
Hopre this helps, Bree xx


----------



## pupz (Aug 12, 2006)

Kim

I had a chemical pg on my first go with clomid. A couple of years later I haad a m/c at 10 weeks whilst down regging for ivf. As you can see I had a dd on christmas day 2008. It can work. Keep the faith. You'll see lots of positive tales on this site.

Px


----------



## hamstergirl123 (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi Kim

Sorry to butt in. However, I recently had an early miscarriage/chem pg after a round of ivf.

I've been trawling the internet on the subject since. The only thing I could find that wasn't anecdotal was the blurb on this academic paper - http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/11821093. It's a few years old, but suggests that you're much more likely to go full term in your second or third ivf after an early pg loss than if you got a negative result.

It's a horrible experience; mine was a week after a positive beta and I've never been so upset about anything. It's been a few weeks now and I think I'm ready to move on and focus on our FET.


----------



## Bree (Mar 21, 2007)

Hamstergirl, I've heard that too. Its a better indicator of future success if you get any kind of a bfp. Its really horrible having a chem preg though isnt it . So sorry you went through that. It seems so cruel to have hopes raised then dashed. I was depressed for 6 months after the second time it happened   . Thank goodness I found the strength to carry on eventually cos now I am pregnant hooray. Good luck with your  . Bree x


----------



## turtle32 (Oct 10, 2009)

Hello, I am so glad I came across this thread.
I've just had a 'chemical pregnancy' which was also called a 'missed miscarriage' when I went and had a D&C.  I found out at my 7 week scan that there was no fetal pole or heartbeat.  I have spent the last two weeks crying my eyes out - they made me wait a week to have the D&C just to be sure - which was awful as I convinced myself they must have got it wrong.  I had the sore boobs, felt nausea, even swollen abdomen, and my boobs haven't even deflated yet and the D&C was a week ago (I always wanted bigger ones and now I hate them!!)..life seems so cruel sometimes.
Anyway, I just wanted to tell you all a story that my friend told me....a friend of hers had a pregnancy that went horribly wrong, and was told she would never be able to conceive naturally again....but she decided to pay for IVF and booked an appointment for 3 months later....and the day before her first appointment she felt sick so did a hpg and found out she was pregnant....and then found out it was twins.  Good things do happen and it is hearing things like this that keeps me going.
It is so nice to hear all the positive stories on here.  Keep yourself healthy and get back on the rollercoaster ride....our time will come.
Take care
T xx


----------



## Kim1977 (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi ladies

It's stories of others success that keeps us going!!  There is hope if not anything else.  Never give up hope!!!

Thanks to all of you who responded to my post it's been really encouraging.  I am starting FET this month, my drugs are arriving today!!  Not sure when FET will actually take place all depends on my lining and when AF decides to arrive.

Take care all.

Kim xxx


----------



## Fran74 (May 4, 2009)

Kim good luck with your FET.

I have had one MMC and 2 CPs and am just waiting for NHS tests for recurrent MC.

Mimi, congrats, do you mind if I ask what drugs you had to take this time round to get your BFP.


----------

